# Best/cheapest SCA approved brewing machine?



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey folks,

Looking for suggestions for an electric brewer?

I know little. Is the non sca certified melitta look 4 no good?

Is the moccamaster or the wilfa that much better than the melitta?

Where can you buy a behmor these days?

With 2 toddlers around me I think thermal carafe is now an appreciated feature.

Thanks for your help all.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure, but is the behmor Brazen suit you?


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it would. Where is it stocked these days?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hasbean.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> Hasbean.


Don't think they stock it anymore. Only places my google is throwing up is a few on ebay.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

mm ok one tic, let me search


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well yes nothing at all, can't seem to find any only U.S


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Teknivorm Moccamaster filter machines are relatively "bulletproof" imho. Spares & repairs easy to source.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a swap/PX of Behmor Brazen Plus for a Technivorm one cup.

I didn't find it working for me for a single cup to be honest.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Technivorm Mocccamaster woud be my go to for ease / consistency although not the cheapest. If spending this amount then the insulated carafe is desirable BB sell them here. Is our go to daily brewer and keeps coffee hot for approx. 4 hours and drinkable out to about 6 especially if you rinse flask out with boiling water first to pre heat (after rinsing filter with first bits of water left after each cycle of the machine)

Hope of help.

John


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got a Brazen I could let go. I bought a couple and am pretty sure one I have is BNIB

Consistently produces good results


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dam seconds if he doesn't have it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For sale here - https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49966-Behmor-Brazen-Plus

1st option Steveholt

2nd option Jony

Then open to all


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello your not fast your last, I am watching Line of Duty how dare you,haha


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sold to @steveholt


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Shame.


----------

